# Sennheiser headphones



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well , i wanna buy a nice set of Sennheiser headphones ar. 5K (probably less) .
I live in Chandigarh.
If anyone can tell me how to buy one , it would be gr8.
__________
helooooooooooooooooo


----------



## montylee (Jan 18, 2007)

It depends on whether u r buying from India or abroad...

Two amazing Sennheiser cans within ur budget are:

1) Sennheiser HD 485
2) Sennheiser HD 555

Check them out.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

how or where to buy them most easily............


----------



## montylee (Jan 18, 2007)

If u want it from India, check out *www.atmpl.com/

I have also PMed u a link. Check ur PM. U can get HD 555 from Delhi for about Rs. 6000. A bit above ur budget i guess. I got HD 485 from U.S for Rs. 3000.

Few days back it wasn't available at atmpl.com.


----------



## ambandla (Jan 18, 2007)

PX100 for Rs.4,500 at apple store, bangalore. these are foldable head phones that are good for outside use also.


----------



## montylee (Jan 18, 2007)

It depends on ur use. It u want portable ones, go for PX100 but if u want awesome quality, then go for HD485 or HD 555


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

what abt hd 280 pro .............whats its price here.


----------



## montylee (Jan 18, 2007)

Its also good... but HD 485 are better and more comfortable. Price will be comparable or maybe less than HD485s.
Call the person from atmpl.com and ask him abt it.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

well , i certainly know more than u which one is better.......... the hd 280 pro is so much better than the 485....... i dont know frm where u come to know about wrong things.
__________
so , whats the hd 280 pro price here


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 19, 2007)

HD485 is a much better can than HD280 pro. The only sennheiser with more bass than it is HD650. The 280pro is for bassheads and DJs where accuracy is not that essential. The only place in india where you can get the sennheisers in India for a decent price is that dealer in delhi.


----------



## montylee (Jan 19, 2007)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> HD485 is a much better can than HD280 pro. The only sennheiser with more bass than it is HD650. The 280pro is for bassheads and DJs where accuracy is not that essential. The only place in india where you can get the sennheisers in India for a decent price is that dealer in delhi.



U heard it from the best man bro... Ch@os is the best audiophile i know...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 4, 2007)

hah ........ lol ........ whatever..........


----------

